# Solution for Warcraft 3 DivX problem



## Damrod (Oct 2, 2006)

I think I found a solution for the problem War3/DivX:

Some had the same problem, when the DivX codec is installed, Warcraft 3 refuses to start or quits randomly. Once the Codec files are removed from the QT folder within Library. So, if you want to play Warcraft and want to use DivX, you would always have to move the Codec files in and out of said folder.

But today, I think I found a solution: Perian. 

Perian is a collection of codecs for Quick Time, in a way (like the webpage states) a Swiss-army knife for Quick Time. It includes a DivX codec, among others. I installed the codec, and threw away the DivX one. And so far, Warcraft 3 works like a charm. Maybe others want to try it out as well. 

Here's the link to the homepage: http://perian.org/


----------



## Mikuro (Oct 2, 2006)

Oh ho ho! This is great! It's loaded every MPEG4-based AVI I have that the Divx codec couldn't handle (as well as all the ones it could). I think Divx is really obsolete now. And now QT can finally play H.264-based AVI files, too. I may never need VLC to play an AVI ever again. And its FLV support makes MPlayer obsolete for me, too.

Now if only someone would write a QT codec that would override QuickTime's half-baked mp4 support... (Oh yeah, ogm and mkv support would be nice, too.)

Looks like this is _the_ codec to have now.


----------



## Viro (Oct 10, 2006)

Perian looks really really awesome. Thanks or the great find. I'm off to delete VLC


----------

